# [solved] udev rule for a esata disk with the aid of udevadm

## mijenix

Hi

I've a eSATA Disk plugged into my computer. 

"udevadm info --query=all --name=sdd" gives the following output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sdd
> 
> N: sdd
> ...

 

Now I want change the device from /dev/sdd to /dev/backuphd 

I added the following udev rule to /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SUBSYSTEM=="block", ATTRS{SERIAL}=="SATA_WDC_WD10EADS-00_WD-WCAU49874405", NAME="backuphd"
> 
> 

 

But it don't work, it is still /dev/hdd

What am I doing wrong? 

The guide from here is with udevinfo (deprecated) http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.htmlLast edited by mijenix on Mon Sep 21, 2009 6:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## smileyguy

Sometimes a later rule will change something you want left alone.  You might try adding 

```
, OPTIONS="last_rule"
```

 to the end of that line.

----------

## mijenix

I had to add  *Quote:*   

> --attribute-walk

  to udevadm info to see those sys attributes. 

I just skiped those infos in the man.

----------

